# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  vendo jabas para cosecha de esparrago,palta,mango,uvas

## gilbert

en venta lote de 500 a 1000 jabas cosecheras en muy buen estado todas son de colores muy usadas en cosecha de esparrago,palta,mango,uvas llamar al 946290936 /51*629*936Temas similares: Interesado en Palta HAss, Mango Kent, esparrago verde y blanco vendo coronas de esparrago verde fresco Artículo: Aumenta demanda de aceitunas, limón, mango y espárrago peruanos en Chile ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú? Frecuencia de cosecha  de la Palta Hass

----------


## Genaro Abarca

cual es el precio de las jabas??

----------


## amaxhc

dimensiones de las jabas? donde estan ubicados?

----------


## BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

Estimado
requiero 4000 jabas cosecharas nuevas o de 2do uso, tienes en stock???
Mi nombre es Billy Rodriguez Vega
981323744(mandar mensaje antes de llamar)

----------


## Genaro Abarca

hola billy, necesitas aun jabas 
yo tengo en stock, dame tu correo o numero para enviarte los precios

----------


## BILLY RODRIGUEZ VEGA

Hola Genaro
s aun requiero........mandame precios y medidas exactas de la sjabas,.....son de segunda no???
mi correo es: brodriguez@ifprc.com.pe 
cel: 981323744
saludos

----------


## Marcelo.Cabrera

Estimado por favor enviar cotizacion a Servicios integrales logísticos del Perú SAC. marcelo.cabrera@silperu.pe  Espero la información. Saludos.

----------

